# BPC-157 update and questions



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

So, I'm over 1 week into my research into BPC-157s ability to repair test subjects shoulder injury.

Having never done this type of research before, it was a big step to take.

However, 1 week into 2 X 350mcg BPC-157 shots a day directly over the rats shoulder injury is already working well. Missed a couple of injections here and there but this doesn't seemed to have made a difference.

At this stage, I have a few more questions to ask, if any of you would be good enough to answer.

1. Bearing in mind the max 4 weeks on/2 weeks break suggested dosing, how long would you run the BPC for if the shoulder was feeling better, just to be sure?

2. The rats other shoulder is going bad and I believe this is down to posture/compensation issues which are currently being addressed. Would it be worth doing a shot in left shoulder am and shot in right shoulder pm or just get the left done?

3. Would you drop from 350mcg twice a day, down to, say 250mcg twice a day or is 350mcg X 2 the norm?

I don't want to completely stop on the left, straight away, just to make sure it has done it's job (although the shoulder is much better, I don't think the subject is 100% confident in it yet).

Thanks in advance for any input.

Cheers....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

id get a new rat if it were me, not worth the money

my experience with bpc has been nothing less than excellent, im shooting 250mcg into each knee (sub q in the fat surrounding it) once per day after having pinned them twice per day for a week

ive near enough bounced back from what would have otherwise been a nasty drawn out case of patella tendinitis


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

swole troll said:


> id get a new rat if it were me, not worth the money
> 
> my experience with bpc has be nothing less than excellent, im shooting 250mcg into each knee (sub q in the fat surrounding it) once per day after having pinned them twice per day for a week
> 
> ive near enough bounced back from what would have otherwise been a nasty drawn out case of patella tendinitis


 I must admit Swole, I am pretty impressed myself with the results. This has been an ongoing problem for well over a year and nothing bar this research has even come close to fixing the problem.

Thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Having used BPC for a continual shoulder problem (lasted 2.5 years) that prevented me from shoulder pressing, the problem has now gone. Incredibly impressed.

3 weeks ago coming home on a rush hour train I was sat down but having to bring my legs up close to me putting my right foot on tip toe almost. I'm a big guy early 40's. This has left me with discomfort when I'm sat watching tv/cinema so I have to put leg out straight or on the front room table. Not a problem to do this but I like my knees being trouble free. Had enough issues with them that have prevented me from training. Fcking gets me down when I can't train. I bought 2 bottles of BPC to help (hopefully) with this issue. I've used for 3 days so far. I'm about to pin after posting this making it day 4.

I think this issue is medial meniscus of right knee so pinning in distal (furthest) part of vastus medialis of right knee. I can't really report anything just yet but will return next Wednesday as it would've been a week. I'll update sooner if there's a drastic change.

I'm pinning 400mg in one shot daily. Cheers fellas


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

bjaminny said:


> Having used BPC for a continual shoulder problem (lasted 2.5 years) that prevented me from shoulder pressing, the problem has now gone. Incredibly impressed.


 How long did you run for to sort the problem and at what dosage?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

bjaminny said:


> I like my knees being trouble free.


 Don't we all mate 

Keep us updated on this please as this is the next area for me too.

Cheers


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Skitz said:


> How long did you run for to sort the problem and at what dosage?


 10days in total. 2 x 200 mg shots daily. I would've run longer but didn't have the cash lol. I've also excluded standard grip with incline dumbbell press, I use a hammer grip but don't do them that often. I don't do incline bench any more. Stick to dips, wide, medium and narrow chins (use David Horne grip tools with chins), close and standard grip bench press, barbell rows, standing dumbbell shoulder press and loads of grip work


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Skitz said:


> Don't we all mate
> 
> Keep us updated on this please as this is the next area for me too.
> 
> Cheers


 Will do mate.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Planning on getting this for a shoulder issue I've recently come into, overhead is and even trying to get under a squat bar gives me a strange feeling that I've strained something just below my trap. These comments are encouraging.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Which suppliers/brands are people using?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Ian said:


> Which suppliers/brands are people using?


 purepeptides


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Having used BPC for a continual shoulder problem (lasted 2.5 years) that prevented me from shoulder pressing, the problem has now gone. Incredibly impressed.
> 
> 3 weeks ago coming home on a rush hour train I was sat down but having to bring my legs up close to me putting my right foot on tip toe almost. I'm a big guy early 40's. This has left me with discomfort when I'm sat watching tv/cinema so I have to put leg out straight or on the front room table. Not a problem to do this but I like my knees being trouble free. Had enough issues with them that have prevented me from training. Fcking gets me down when I can't train. I bought 2 bottles of BPC to help (hopefully) with this issue. I've used for 3 days so far. I'm about to pin after posting this making it day 4.
> 
> ...


 How you feeling mate, any different? I have a similar issue where the MRI/Dr can't see anything wrong with but it hurts like hell. AM looking into this protocol.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

F2004 said:


> How you feeling mate, any different? I have a similar issue where the MRI/Dr can't see anything wrong with but it hurts like hell. AM looking into this protocol.


 Not really mate. I still have discomfort in and around the meniscus and just under the patella eg hurts when I apply pressure. Yeah I know, don't apply pressure lol. I don't have any issues squatting, cycling or weight training in general but back to bjj on Thursday after 4 weeks out. We'll see how it is after that. Even thought I've not seen much difference for my knee, I still rate BPC. Sorted my shoulder out so I'm happy with that. I'll get it checked out with sports therapist at the end of the month. My knee might just need a bit of rest. I've cuffed it about in my life with work and hobbies. Wear n tear.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i've been reliably informed by the local strongman that BPC-157 and i quote him verbatim "it's shite" lol. Worked for me though so each to their own


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

dap33 said:


> i've been reliably informed by the local strongman that BPC-157 and i quote him verbatim "it's shite" lol. Worked for me though so each to their own


 Good to hear, did you inject near the area of the injury?


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

as near as possible...yes mate


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

dap33 said:


> as near as possible...yes mate


 I had to get the other half involved for this due to the location of the injury....that was an interesting conversation!

But she took up the challenge and has been a god-send!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

dap33 said:


> i've been reliably informed by the local strongman that BPC-157 and i quote him verbatim "it's shite" lol. Worked for me though so each to their own


 Personally, I feel it's down to the type of injury. I would say eg if its a meniscal injury I doubt BPC would help. This is just my opinion. I'd say there are some types of injury that it will not work as effectively as others and this could be down to several factors:

Previous injury where sufficient rehab has not been included in the recovery process, the injury is too severe (eg full on rupture/tear), age/wear and tear, training when injured. I'm sure there are plenty of others but these are just an example

It worked for me on my shoulder. I've given my knees a fair old cuff in my life through previous job (building trade) and hobbies. Maybe my knee will sort itself out, maybe not. I certainly won't knock BPC for not sorting out one issue when it has helped other problems


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Final update.....after 3.5 weeks of BPC-157, shoulder injury is healed. 2 year of injury, some cortisone injections in that time and the biggest difference in recovery was the BPC-157 in 3.5 weeks.

Thanks to all those who helped me with my research.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

@Skitz Can you outline what your final dosing strategy was pls mate?

Also - any reason why women can't use this? And would the dosage change for a 50kg woman vs 90kg man?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @Skitz Can you outline what your final dosing strategy was pls mate?
> 
> Also - any reason why women can't use this? And would the dosage change for a 50kg woman vs 90kg man?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 After the first week of dosing as stated in my first post above, I dropped down to 250mcg twice a day for the remaining 2.5 weeks of research. I knew in the first week that the shoulder was greatly improving, so didn't feel the need to run as higher dosage as I did the first week.

For the second part of your question re females and difference in weight, I have no idea pal. You might want to ask someone with more knowledge on the subject than myself. I'm a noob when it comes to peptides so my experience is very limited, however, I have found the knowledge and help from others round here excellent. I couldn't of done my research without the input of the other forum members.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks buddy. Appreciate it!


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

any update mate?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Shoulder is healed and after cessation of therapy, the shoulder is still injury free.

At first, I was a little concerned that the injury would come back after a few weeks but it hasn't.

Very impressed with it mate.

(F2004, sorry if it wasn't me you were after an update from.....)


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good to hear, I'm actually really happy to see a stranger get better and have a better quality of life from these gems.

Taking the plunge real soon with a combined TB500/BCP-157 run for my leg/knee pain, fingers crossed


----------

